# مصطلحات كيميائية عن المختبرات الكيميائية



## الــنــار (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتو 

أبغى 

مصطلحات كيميائية


عن المختبرات الكيميائية 

مثل القنينة او الأكواب وغيرة أبغاها بالعربي ويالأنجليزي 


تفكووون 


والله غداً اتلساعه الثانية عشر ضهراً عندي مقابله في أحدى الشركات 

وانا سريع الحفظ جداً جداً والحمدلله 


و أر يد قرائتها لحفظها 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## sajad (3 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اظم صوتيمع الاخ في مصطلحات المختبر


----------



## بلال الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا حتى أضم صوتي معاكم


----------



## الــنــار (4 أكتوبر 2006)

وينكم يا اخواني 

مافي أحد كيميائي

وينكم


----------



## sultan0064 (15 يونيو 2009)

سحاحة Burette 
ماصة Pipette 
دورق قياسي Volumetric flask 
دورق مخروطي conical flask 
كاووس Beakers 
قمع Funnel 
الاختبارات االرطبة Wet tests 
الاختبارات الجافة Dry tests 
امتزاز Adsorption 
خدش Abrasion 
أستلة Acetylation 
حزم الامتصاص Absorption bands 
اضافة Addition 
 المضافات Additives 
منشطات Activators 
درجة الغليان Boiling point 
تخثر Coagulation 
تكثيف Condensation
طارد للحرارة Exothermic 
معامل الاحتكاك Frictional coefficient 
متجانس Homogenous 
غير متجانس Heterogenous 
تفاعل متبادل Interchange reaction 
القوى الجزيئية Molecular forces
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

